# Iphone??



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I recently upgraded from an iphone 4 to a 5s. I kept the iphone 4 to use as an iPod in my truck. I noticed this evening that any notes I enter into my new phone show up on my old one as well. I know with the wifi on I'm still connected to the internet and can receive my email but didn't think anything else would show up on my old phone. Can anyone explain why my notes show up?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

thenub said:


> I recently upgraded from an iphone 4 to a 5s. I kept the iphone 4 to use as an iPod in my truck. I noticed this evening that any notes I enter into my new phone show up on my old one as well. I know with the wifi on I'm still connected to the internet and can receive my email but didn't think anything else would show up on my old phone. Can anyone explain why my notes show up?


iCloud.

iCloud (Your Apple ID account) backs up every iOS device registered under that ID to the cloud.

Your iPhone 4 is getting the back-ups from your iPhone 5 when it is within your home wi-fi signal.

Auto-updates.
I'm sure there's a way to shut that down but I don't know it offhand.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Okay, thanks. I just checked the settings and found it. I actually like that this happens as I track my work hours and jobs in my notes. 

If I were to lose my phone I know I'll always have it backed up.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

thenub said:


> Okay, thanks. I just checked the settings and found it. I actually like that this happens as I track my work hours and jobs in my notes.
> 
> *If I were to lose my phone I know I'll always have it backed up.*


Yep, just so long as you leave iCloud enabled on your primary device.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I leave it enabled so I can keep my music and contacts backed up.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Only thing I got to add is never EVER rely on cloud/internet back ups.

If you do, at least back it up yourself and have it local on regular basis.

Rule of thumb IMO.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

That sounds like a good plan. I should get in the habit of doing weekly back ups.


----------

